# C-40 and C-50 Repairable?



## ColnagoDream (Aug 6, 2004)

Are the C-40's and C-50's fully repairable? For example, if you crack a tube (God forbid!), can you send them to Colnago to be repaired? Has anyone had experience with this?


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Calfee. .*



ColnagoDream said:


> Are the C-40's and C-50's fully repairable? For example, if you crack a tube (God forbid!), can you send them to Colnago to be repaired? Has anyone had experience with this?


You may want to contact Craig Calfee on this, as I've heard he will do repairs on Nagos. What happened?


----------



## ColnagoDream (Aug 6, 2004)

KATZRKOL said:


> You may want to contact Craig Calfee on this, as I've heard he will do repairs on Nagos. What happened?


No, I wouldn't want Calfee doing a Colnago and I wouln't want Ernesto doing a Calfee. Nothing happened. I was just wondering if they were repairable. If my C-50 is repairable, I would consider racing it. If it is not, then I will just race my Dream.


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

Personally, I would not feel comfortable riding anything made from Carbon Fibre that had once been damaged and repaired. 

Regardless of who repaired it. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

ColnagoDream said:


> No, I wouldn't want Calfee doing a Colnago and I wouln't want Ernesto doing a Calfee. Nothing happened. I was just wondering if they were repairable. If my C-50 is repairable, I would consider racing it. If it is not, then I will just race my Dream.



Hans Schneider in Huntsville Texas can repair the C40 and C50 frames. The same obviously goes for Colnago themselves. Hans gets the replacement parts from Colnago through the US distributor. There are absolutely no contraindications to repairing a frame as long as you use new Colnago components.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Nuts*



ColnagoDream said:


> If my C-50 is repairable, I would consider racing it. If it is not, then I will just race my Dream.


You're out of your tree if you'd even concider racing a C50. You don't get paid to race so there is no point in it. As an amateur racer it's pointless. My C50 even stays home on rainy days.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*agreed*



Squeegy200 said:


> Personally, I would not feel comfortable riding anything made from Carbon Fibre that had once been damaged and repaired.
> 
> Regardless of who repaired it.
> 
> Just my opinion.


little unseen micro cracks,etc can result in catastrophic failure


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> little unseen micro cracks,etc can result in catastrophic failure



This is total nonsense if damaged frame elements are replaced as they should be. On the C40 and C50, all tubes, lugs and stays are fully replaceable, unlike most other carbon bikes. I was formerly international sales director for a very large sporting goods manufacturer that was one of the foremost manufacturers of carbon fiber equipment (a company with more than 20 years experience in the field) Defects in carbon fiber are relatively simple to detect and the chance of having a defect in a replacement part are just as small as they would be in an original part. In Colnago's case, this means that the defects are virtually nil. You therefore have nothing to worry about, at least in the case of a Colnago being correctly repaired, which would involve the complete substitution of the original damaged tube, stay, fork, lug etc... with another OEM Colnago equivalent. I believe it would however indeed be exceedingly ill-advised to take Katzrkol's suggestion to go to Craig Calfee who would 'repair' the carbon fiber. A repair would expose one to possible catastrophic failure.


----------



## Troy16 (Jan 2, 2003)

dnalsaam said:


> This is total nonsense if damaged frame elements are replaced as they should be. On the C40 and C50, all tubes, lugs and stays are fully replaceable, unlike most other carbon bikes. I was formerly international sales director for a very large sporting goods manufacturer that was one of the foremost manufacturers of carbon fiber equipment (a company with more than 20 years experience in the field) Defects in carbon fiber are relatively simple to detect and the chance of having a defect in a replacement part are just as small as they would be in an original part. In Colnago's case, this means that the defects are virtually nil. You therefore have nothing to worry about, at least in the case of a Colnago being correctly repaired, which would involve the complete substitution of the original damaged tube, stay, fork, lug etc... with another OEM Colnago equivalent. I believe it would however indeed be exceedingly ill-advised to take Katzrkol's suggestion to go to Craig Calfee who would 'repair' the carbon fiber. A repair would expose one to possible catastrophic failure.


\

I concur, lugged carbon fiber frames are an easy repair by the OEM like Colnago and I would not feel unsafe in the slightest on a repair they did. I also would not even consider having Calfee or any other non Colnago company repair my Colnago for me even if they could get access to Colnago OEM parts. I'd want the repair done by the OEM themselves.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*in agreement*

as that is more of a replacement than a repair. When I hear CF repair I think of just fixing or filling damaged area not replacing whole piece


----------

